# Old storm pics



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Found some old pics on my other computer today. This was from a storm in Jan 2003. i think we got like 18"out of this one. but that season was something else...it was snowing like every 5-7 days like clockwork & getting on average 4-6" per storm. Felt good to see these pics, but makes me frustrated now since we havent seen sh*t yet.


----------



## Idealtim (Jan 15, 2006)

hey I'm in connecticut and I feel your pain, also. Must have rained 3 inches today . It will never snow enough if at all to make up for the lack of snowfall so far. This sucks.


----------



## PerfiCut L&L (Oct 18, 2005)

That first picture is a postcard shot. I'd save that one for sure, nice snag.

Be nice if we could get something. Whats worse, is all this rain we've had over the past month could have easily been snow. Oh well. Mother nature plays hard to get. Theres still plenty of time left for things turn around. 

Anyway, thanks for the pictures.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

PerfiCut L&L;349271 said:


> That first picture is a postcard shot. I'd save that one for sure, nice snag.
> 
> Be nice if we could get something. Whats worse, is all this rain we've had over the past month could have easily been snow. Oh well. Mother nature plays hard to get. Theres still plenty of time left for things turn around.


Thanks, yeah that 1st pic used to be my background for a while. I had so many more on my other computer from the past years but lost most of them somehow.


----------



## FORDV10 (Jan 17, 2004)

Nice pics........Miss those days....anybody know where the snow went on vaction....


----------

